#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 貓熊

## 寒燒

中國大陸貓熊育養中心的工作人員在這樣的情況下要照顧國寶級的動物

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

好像布娃娃喔

給我抱抱吧~
小毛球>w<

----------


## 妤

好多歐@口@"怎麼可能!好多歐!![炸
該不會有些真的是玩具吧?=w=[喂
又不是小狗一窩的爬來爬去"
不是應該有更多人員來照料嘛?
環境好像髒髒的

----------


## 狼王白牙

老實說有點懷疑是合成的照片呢    :Mr. Green:   由於熊貓的生殖能力很差

去年中國只成功養育了30頭熊貓，其中四川臥龍大貓熊研究中心養育17隻為最多
不過如果是真的這太可愛了，照片上看來好像可以大量繁殖的感覺  :lupe_thpt:

----------


## 小霸王

是真是假的？不可能有那麼多熊貓吧，9成都係假既~我覺得~

----------


## 滅命

真的假的很難說~但重點是太可愛了!!很想抱一隻，看看有甚麼感覺~

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

這....是不是合成的？
不過真的很可愛！
原來小貓熊的數量已經那麼可觀了！
好像絨毛的娃娃！
好像在一些記念品商店買的！
--------------------------------------
香港也是貓熊呀！
而且還有4隻！
有兩隻是新來的，
是一些寶寶！
分別叫盈盈和樂樂！
好可愛的！

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好多隻貓熊喔

忍不住好想要去抱一下喔><

順便問一下是較貓熊  還是熊貓

----------


## 隼

熊貓~

是不是買一送二阿?!
哪來那麼多阿?
可以買一隻回家嗎?

----------


## wingwolf

好可愛的一大堆熊貓！！^^
應該不是合成的……
因爲繁育中心會把幼年的熊貓全放在一個地方飼養。
整個繁育中心的幼年熊貓都在，多是很正常的^^

以下是一大堆熊貓的照片：
很可愛是吧^^

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚~~   ( 高興地 )
好Q特、好Q特!!
小v狼嫉妒、小v狼嫉妒~
(謎之音:你在嫉妒啥?!)

這麼多可愛的小貓熊(熊貓?!)
那些繁育中心的工作人員人好好呀~

看到貓熊(熊貓?!)令小v狼想起以前一部動畫-"魔豆傳奇"

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

魔豆傳奇是有很多貓熊呀！
好多貓熊呀！
偷抱一隻回家.......
(公安：你已經被犯了要受死刑的罪！)

----------


## 影狼

這麼多貓熊放在一起好可愛 真的好像玩具!
不過 要不是貓熊這麼可愛 大概也不會這樣受到保育重視吧...  :onion_07:

----------


## 鵺影

一堆趴趴熊...XD

遠看真像是一堆豆沙麻薯，好想咬...￣﹁￣)

----------


## 卡庫爾

正確的寫法是貓熊，可是因爲第一次在外囯展出的時候牌子上寫的是……

 熊 貓 

(因爲當時漢字是從右往左寫的……)
所以之後就都叫熊貓了。

----------


## 伊利諾

上面那幾張都是合成，臥龍區的研究人一次最多一個人照顧兩隻，而且那裡的熊貓沒有繁殖那麼多，照片上的人本人在Ｄ頻道的紀錄片中有喔。

那記錄片還常常撥勒。

----------


## 小劍

會不會太多隻了啊！
在下聽說貓熊的生育率很低，所以才少，
這樣看起來有一點假！

----------


## 阿翔

熊貓…
翔對熊貓沒什麼興趣，
但是那些熊貓的確很可愛，
應該是真的照片喔~

----------

